# Tilbury Ferries



## david freeman (Jan 26, 2006)

Cathrine and her two sister ships small Voith Synder driven Tilbury Ferries of the 70'80's until the service was demoted, to a local undertaking, rather than The old British rail Ferry link. Any thoughts?


----------



## stan mayes (Jul 22, 2006)

Hi David,
Rose - Catherine and Edith were all built in 1960 and replaced three others 
of the same name -they were all broken up in Belgium in 1961.
At the time there were also two car ferries Tessa and Mimie and they were withdrawn from service in 1964 following the opening of the Purfleet -Dartford tunnel in 1963..They were broken up in Belgium 1965.
At this time the service was operated by British Rail which had taken over
from L.M.S. in 1948.
It was a good service from 5.15am to 11.45 pm but in 1976 British Rail sought a repeal from ferry obligations from Parliament but it was refused.
But the High Court allowed them to modify their operations which meant 
far less sailings.
In 1979 British Rail formed Sealink.
In 1991 the ferry service was bought by White Horse Ferries Ltd and they
introduced new ferries which they built themselves at Gravesend..
Following financial problems the service was taken over by a local man
and the ferry service now has one ferry Duchess M.
Regards,
Stan


----------



## B Wales (Jan 25, 2009)

The former "Catherine" was sold to Cal Mac and servered on the upper parts of the Clyde and named "Keppel" sold for further use in Malta and still retains the name.


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

I believe that the Catherine is now the River Escapes Latis on the Tyne

http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/photo.php?lid=431677


----------



## iain789 (Oct 12, 2005)

B Wales said:


> The former "Catherine" was sold to Cal Mac and servered on the upper parts of the Clyde and named "Keppel" sold for further use in Malta and still retains the name.


The _Keppel_ was originally _Rose_ - picture here

http://www.shipsofcalmac.co.uk/ships.asp?vessel=keppel

and history here

http://www.shipsofcalmac.co.uk/h_keppel.asp


----------

